# Ball cap camera setup



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have one of these small action cams and wanted to use it when shooting, Here is how I set it up.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the cap attached camera . What kind of camera is that ?

Nice shooting with that 24-50 . Makes me want to break mine out again . I think I will !


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Appreciate the video and like the Velcro idea. I've been looking into a similar setup for making some 'shooting videos'.

On another note, appears you almost got yourself some pigeon pie!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a cool setup. Nice shooting


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> I like the cap attached camera . What kind of camera is that ?
> 
> Nice shooting with that 24-50 . Makes me want to break mine out again . I think I will !


This camera is a Mobius2. They still make the original Mobius and I think you can get it for $70.00. There are some more of the small action cams that would do the same thing. If you set one up along with your regular mirror setup then we could see your shot coming and going.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Interesting catchbox. You have any more information on that?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great idea Roger! Nice shooting there as well. Thanks for posting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is awesome! Thanks for this. I am going to do this as well.


----------

